# Best place to sell used gear?



## RC (Nov 14, 2011)

What have your experiences been selling used gear? I'm looking for recommendations and suggestions. Ebay is an obvious option but I'd like to know if others have found other viable alternatives.

I'm selling my EF-S 15-85mm w/hood, case and filter.

Thank you


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 14, 2011)

I used Craigslist, advantage is face-to-face, cash transactions (unlikely to be scammed). But the B&S board of fredmiranda.com is quite popular.


----------



## JR (Nov 14, 2011)

I used ebay in the past with no problem but will give the graiglist a try to compare...I still have a 50mm 1.4 lying around that I never used since getting my 50mm 1.2L


----------



## awinphoto (Nov 14, 2011)

+1 craigslist... no listing fee's (in my area at least) and like neuro said, face to face, they can test it before leaving with it, and less likey they try to come after you later for a refund if they're dissatisfied such as people do on ebay.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 14, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> I used Craigslist, advantage is face-to-face, cash transactions (unlikely to be scammed). But the B&S board of fredmiranda.com is quite popular.



I use Craigslist or ebay. Generally, my lenses sell on ebay in a day or two as long as I have a reasonable price. I get the top end of the selling price range for mine because I tell all about the lens and don't sell a bad one as good.

I get tons of emails from scammers and lowballers when listing a high value lens on Craigslist, but I only meet a buyer face to face at a local bank or business and have had no problems.

I'd not let someone meet you at your home to buy a high value item, they might be casing it for a later robbery. Just meet them at your local bank or other secure place.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 14, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'd not let someone meet you at your home to buy a high value item, they might be casing it for a later robbery. Just meet them at your local bank or other secure place.



Exactly. The convention is that the buyer travels to the seller (negotiable, of course). Pick a safe, neutral place (bank, Starbucks, whatever) or possibly at your work location (for me, that means cameras and security staff, just in case).


----------



## PhotoMoose (Nov 14, 2011)

I have used ebay to sell lots of camera equipment and I'm always pleased and surprised. Example: Recently sold a 500mm Canon lens on ebay and got 2k over what B&H offered in trade. Just one example. Craigs list works, but be prepared for scammers responding. For that reason I dont use craigs list. Hope my 2 cents help.


----------



## Leopard Lupus (Nov 14, 2011)

Craigslist, hands down. Ebay is great if you are buying (better coverage) but selling in my experience has been a hassle. Yes, craigslist has scammers, but so does Ebay. I was hit by one while selling a NIB lens, and they filed a claim saying it was never signed for. Fedex reports showed differently!  Anyways, it was sent back to me and sold on craigslist to someone who held and tested it before a cash payment, in a public place.


----------



## niccyboy (Nov 14, 2011)

I usually use Gumtree.... It's great in Aus anyway.


----------



## CowGummy (Nov 15, 2011)

Another vote for ebay here. I've sold a few lenses, couple of flashes, filters etc on ebay. Never had a problem so far. Just be sure to be honest when it comes to describing the items you list.


----------



## branden (Nov 15, 2011)

I've always used eBay, and have never had any major issues, so have never had any reason to find an alternative. Lenses go for about what they're worth (so long as you properly list the item and have a good feedback rating).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 15, 2011)

_"I'm very intetested in this item. I am from your area, but I recently moved to London and am just getting established. So, I cannot meet in person. But, I have a safe way we can do the transaction. I'll transfer the money to a safe escrow service and you send the item to a shipping relay company. Just email me and I'll give you all the details." 
--Craigslist reply_

Craigslist scams aren't hard to spot.


----------



## RC (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the feedback--what a great source for information! 

I've done a fair amount of selling and buying on ebay and have had very good results. In fact I sold all my film gear years ago via ebay and I got about 80% of what I paid for it back in the day (most of it went to Asia) . I'll have to investigate Craig's list. If I'm understanding Craig's list correctly, I'm somewhat restricted to selling only to my geographical area since it is in person seller to buyer exchange. I live in metro Phoenix so I should have a decent market to work with if I end up going this route.

Now I've got to finalize my replacement lens choice. :-\


----------



## Cnonverbal (Nov 15, 2011)

FredMiranda.com because I get the most pre-sale information on the buyer/seller (through feedback ratings and detail of transaction) of any site, hands-down.


----------



## awinphoto (Nov 15, 2011)

RC said:


> Thanks everyone for all the feedback--what a great source for information!
> 
> I've done a fair amount of selling and buying on ebay and have had very good results. In fact I sold all my film gear years ago via ebay and I got about 80% of what I paid for it back in the day (most of it went to Asia) . I'll have to investigate Craig's list. If I'm understanding Craig's list correctly, I'm somewhat restricted to selling only to my geographical area since it is in person seller to buyer exchange. I live in metro Phoenix so I should have a decent market to work with if I end up going this route.
> 
> Now I've got to finalize my replacement lens choice. :-\



You would be surprised when a buyer wants something, they check multiple cities listings... I live in northern nevada and bought stuff from sacramento's and san fran's craigslists in the past when I needed an item... Plus when people run searches on google, other cities Craigslist postings pop up... Just use common sense when responding to buyers... I used ebay a few times in the past but you have to pay for listings, pay fee's once they sell, if they sell, and then wait on baited breath that the item arrives to the buyer safely and the buyer is happy... One time a buyer claimed an item arrived damaged in transit... Thankfully I always take out insurance on shipping and I just gave them the insurance number so they can file a claim. The second time they claimed there was a scratch on the extended barrel of the lens and refused to leave good feedback (there wasn't when I inspected it prior to shipping)... Craigslist may take a few listings to list if you live in a small market, but typically the buyer can see it, test it, fall in love with it and that's it... no post selling drama...


----------



## heavybarrel (Nov 15, 2011)

Maybe this forum is a great place to sell! How much do you want for your 15-85? I have a buddy with a 7D who is painfully still using the original 28-135 that came with it. 

And +1 on Craigslist... it cuts down on the bs excuses so much when they get to examine it themselves and shake your hand afterwards. I was a little nervous walking out of the starbucks with $1600 (and someone in there that knows you have it). Also, this might not work as well if you live in a smaller metro area. I've craigslist in SF, NYC, and LA so my experience probably differs from people somewhere else and you may have to use ebay.


----------



## branden (Nov 15, 2011)

The 28-135 was bundled with the 7D? How horrid. What an inappropriate lens for that camera. IMO, the 28-135 has no place in Canon's digital lineup, either crop or full frame.


----------



## awinphoto (Nov 15, 2011)

branden said:


> The 28-135 was bundled with the 7D? How horrid. What an inappropriate lens for that camera. IMO, the 28-135 has no place in Canon's digital lineup, either crop or full frame.



I first tried the 28-135 on my 10D way back when and hated it then... then I've used a 28-135 on a 50D... made me want to cry... That lens just isn't that good... even the 15-85 and 18-135 have much better MTF charts...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 15, 2011)

branden said:


> The 28-135 was bundled with the 7D? How horrid. What an inappropriate lens for that camera. IMO, the 28-135 has no place in Canon's digital lineup, either crop or full frame.



Of course it belongs in the lineup. It sells! Fundamentally, that's all that matters to Canon. Currently, the 7D + 28-135mm kit is #8 on Amazon's dSLR sales ranking, 7D body-only is #18, and the 7D + 18-135mm kit is #25, despite the 18-135mm being a far better lens for an APS-C body. But people shop with their wallets, and the 28-135mm kit is ~$150 cheaper than the 18-135mm kit.

I'm sure it's no accident. You buy the kit with the 28-135mm then discover you have no wide angle...so, you buy another lens - a 15/17/18-something replacement or a 10-22mm supplement - which means more yen in Canon's coffers. Not that I'm cynical or anything...

It does lead to a lot of 28-135mm lenses on Craigslist, though. I do have to chuckle when people who bought one as a kit look up the lens-only price of $450, then list it for $350-400, expecting people to jump at the 'bargain'.


----------



## branden (Nov 15, 2011)

Haha, it sounds like you know exactly what I mean


----------



## AKCalixto (Nov 16, 2011)

www.keh.com


----------



## elflord (Nov 16, 2011)

RC said:


> What have your experiences been selling used gear? I'm looking for recommendations and suggestions. Ebay is an obvious option but I'd like to know if others have found other viable alternatives.
> 
> I'm selling my EF-S 15-85mm w/hood, case and filter.
> 
> Thank you



I sold the same lens (but still under warranty) on craigslist. I had several responses from scammers and one low baller who wanted it for $400. I ended up selling it on fredmiranda for $649 including shipping and paypal fees.


----------

